# Star Wars: Trailer für Episode 8 kommt bald - Drehstart für Han Solo-Film angekündigt



## Icetii (16. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Trailer für Episode 8 kommt bald - Drehstart für Han Solo-Film angekündigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Trailer für Episode 8 kommt bald - Drehstart für Han Solo-Film angekündigt


----------



## Pherim (16. Dezember 2016)

Han-"Solo"-Film... höhö.


----------



## michinebel (16. Dezember 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Han-"Solo"-Film... höhö.



Ein Prequel

Edit: Ok der war so flach das ich ihn net gleich kapiert hab.


----------



## frankyfife (17. Dezember 2016)

Und die Kuh wird schön weiter gemolken... Star Wars bis zum Erbrechen.


----------



## ponds (10. Januar 2017)

...zwingt Dich doch niemand zu gucken, Du Spinner.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Januar 2017)

ponds schrieb:


> ...zwingt Dich doch niemand zu gucken, Du Spinner.


Erster Teil stimmt, zweiter Teil ... achte etwas auf deine Wortwahl.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2017)

irgendwie Süß wenn Leute kommen und so tun als würde jetzt erst die Kuh gemolken


----------

